# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Linked table not sorting or filtering - ODBC error

## Java

Hi,
I have an Access 2010 database that I have recently inherited.  I have moved the tables to SQL Server 2008 R2.  One of the tables has 7 Primary keys.  I can see the linked table in Access, open the table and query the table.
But I am not able to sort or filter directly in the table.  This is the only table that I am not able to sort / filter.  
The error when I try to sort or filter is: ODBC--call failed. [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server] incorrect syntax near 'ser_Location'. (#102)
I have searched and it seems like no one else is having the same issue.  If I remove the primary keys, I can sort / filter on the table but the table becomes not updateable. Is this an Access issue or SQL Server and how do I fix this problem?  

Thank you in advance

----------


## skhanal

You need to have Primary Key for you to update the table via linked table in SQL Server.

What do you mean by table having 7 primary keys, by definition you can only have one primary key in a table. Do you mean a primary key with seven columns in it?.

----------


## filo

I agree with skhana you need to have Primary Key.

----------

